# neoprene cover for 5DmkIII



## cid (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi guys,
I'm looking for some nice neoprene cover for 5D mark III (body only) and lenses 24-70 and 70-200 (also separate). What I expect it to have nice fit and to provide layer of padding when my body/lenses is in my bag. Even better would be, if there is some kind of water resistance provided.

Any ideas?


----------



## Morlin (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi. 

You have some options. I have used Lenscoats products a lot. Both for the camera body for protection during transport and also for lenses. Mine 600mm 4,0 has Lenscoat cover for an example. Both to cover the lens and also a hood to put in the front of the lens. They have covers that you have on your lens all the time for camouflage for an example and also "bags" with zippers and so on for transport. 

Some examples:

http://www.lenscoat.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=body&sort=3a&page=2

http://www.lenscoat.com/lenscoatreg-canon-2470l-p-414.html

http://www.lenscoat.com/bodyguard-clear-backreg-realtree-max4-p-1040.html

Look around on their site and I guess you will find what you are looking for. They have A LOT OF STUFF so take your time and look closely.


----------



## cid (Aug 8, 2014)

thanks their BodyBag looks like something I was searching for 

now I have to check whole page for lens pouches


----------



## tolusina (Aug 8, 2014)

http://delkin.com/product/snug-it-dslr-camera-skin-for-canon-5d-mark-iii/

http://www.easycover.eu/products/camera-cases/easycover-camera-case-canon-5d-mark-3


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a couple of the BodyBag Pros for my 1D X, the body-only one works with the 40/2.8 pancake mounted, the standard zoom with a 24-70/2.8 II. Both are useful when I'm carrying the camera in a regular (non-photo) backpack.


----------



## Dekaner (Aug 8, 2014)

I second the LensCoat products.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 8, 2014)

I've thought about the Delkin product before. It reminds me of the Otter case I have for my iPhone. Thought about it if I ever get the chance to take up canoeing. Obviously it would be no substitute for a waterproof housing, but operating under the assumption that all protective covers are like a good lock (They won't prevent anything, but they do buy you some time) they seem appealing.

Has anyone had any experience with these?


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Aug 8, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I've thought about the Delkin product before. It reminds me of the Otter case I have for my iPhone. Thought about it if I ever get the chance to take up canoeing. Obviously it would be no substitute for a waterproof housing, but operating under the assumption that all protective covers are like a good lock (They won't prevent anything, but they do buy you some time) they seem appealing.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with these?



I do. The Delkin skins are a branded version of skins that sell from different companies, primarily in Asia and Europe. It works alright but it is not made to be used with a battery grip as the bottom of the skin goes between the grip and the body of the camera, breaking the fit of the grip. Therefore, when you use the skin on a camera with a battery grip, it stays a bit off center and loose because it isn't gripping the bottom of the camera.


----------

